# intel810 - Laptop (1400x1050) [SOLVED]

## Marwin

I've got the issue that many other has got too.

I wonder if there's any way to force the intel810-driver to use the resolution 1400x1050 even if I don't think that it can.

Wouldn't that be a solution to this issue?

Regards,

Marwin

(Edit:)

Solution:

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/apoirier/

----------

## apoirier

hi, Marwin,

It's a video bios problem, not reporting all the possible resolutions.

I wrote a patch to set the 1400x1050 resolution. It seems to work well on different laptop. You can try it at : http://perso.wanadoo.fr/apoirier/

Regards

Alain

----------

## Marwin

 *apoirier wrote:*   

> hi, Marwin,
> 
> It's a video bios problem, not reporting all the possible resolutions.
> 
> I wrote a patch to set the 1400x1050 resolution. It seems to work well on different laptop. You can try it at : http://perso.wanadoo.fr/apoirier/
> ...

 

I tried it but it don't solve my problem. I get some really strange resolutions when I run it.

Some other ideas?

Regards,

Marwin

----------

## apoirier

Did you try 855resolution version 0.2 or, the new one 0.3 ?

----------

## Marwin

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh!

apoirier your'e my holy god from now on!

It worked with 0.3-version.

You can list the Acer TravelMate 663LMi at the list!

I don't know how to thank you! THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS!!!

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

D-mn I'm HAPPY! Thank you!

----------

## [rush]

apoirier, don't know how to say "thank you" other way than "thhhhhhaaaaaaaaannnnnkkkkkk yyyyyyyooooooooouuuuu ssssssooooooooooooooooo muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuch"  :Smile: 

it worked on my brand-new laptop Acer 6003LMi!

GREAT!!!!!

thx one more time  :Smile: 

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Iced-Tux

just one noobish question!

What comes after running 855resolution mode 5 8 ??

What have i to do next?

----------

## Marwin

 *Iced-Tux wrote:*   

> just one noobish question!
> 
> What comes after running 855resolution mode 5 8 ??
> 
> What have i to do next?

 

If you know that you'r screen is capable to handel 1400x1050, do this:

855 resolution 3c 1400 1050

Restart X. And it should work!

----------

## asph

i am trying to use 855 resolution to get a higher one on my laptop, but it doesn't work as expected.. 855resolution -l lists the mode, i can changhe them also (i added 1400x1050 in "50" mode, but then when i startx:

```
 My monitor: Using hsync range of 30.00-212.00 kHz

My Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 48.00-160.00 Hz

Not using mode "1400x1050" (no mode of this name)

Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

Built-in mode "1024x768"

Built-in mode "800x600"

DPI set to (75,75)

...
```

It is strange because just before that i get in the logs:

[code]Mode: 30 (1400x1050)

  ModeAttributes: 0x9a

   .....

   .....

(i noticed that inly 800x600 and 1024x768 have a "*" in front of the Mode: definition in the logs)

any ideas?

----------

## apoirier

Hmm, can you try to add a valid 1400x1050 modeline definition into your Monitor section :

Modeline "1400x1050" 129.44 1400 1432 1920 1952 1050 1071 1081 1103

----------

